# paying AIB credit card from Halifax



## desperatedan (2 Oct 2007)

Hi there

Just a query as outlined above. 

I have switched my Current Account to Halifax from AIB recently. I also have an AIB CC, which I have not switched yet.

I wish to pay my AIB CC by transfers from my new Halifax account.

To do this I need:



> *Payee Name:* Credit card company name (so that you will recognise it in  your list of payment mandates)
> *Reference:* Your unique customer account number with the credit card  company
> *Sort Code:* The sort code for the credit card company (6  digits)
> *Account Number: *The bank account number for the credit card  company (8 digits)


I have the Payee Name and Reference.

Does anyone know the other two, 

i.e Sort Code and A/c number for AIB credit cards?

Before anyone asks, I don't get CC statements from AIB, as I signed up for the eStatements with their on-line banking, so I don't have a paper statement conviently to hand 

Just regarding on-line payments, I checked my old Billpay account, and tried to add the Halifax Visa Debit card as a payment method, but no joy, can't be done. Only Laser can be used. Confirmed by e-mail with Billpay customer support


----------



## desperatedan (2 Oct 2007)

Sorry for replying to my own post, but as there were no answers forthcoming, i did what i should have done in the first place  

I rang AIB Customer Support at 01-6685500

A lovely lady there gave me the info I required, which I will repeat here for the  info of those interested :

Sort Code for AIB Visa Cards is : 930296

The Account number is : 99903412

The most important thing is to ensure your 16-digit CC number is quoted correctly as the Reference.


----------



## gipimann (2 Oct 2007)

Thanks Dan, will be doing similar in the not too distant future, and you've saved me a phone call!


----------

